# Health concerns from holding eggs too frequently?



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

My female OB peacock is holding again, started about 2 weeks ago which was only about 3 weeks since she spat her last batch. New to this but it seems so soon after her previous batch, is there health concerns if this keeps up or is this normal?


----------



## Randymc5 (Dec 9, 2015)

My female yellow lab does the same thing, although she is not as plump as she used to be, she is still doing fine and is actually holding her third batch as we speak. Anyways, if you notice she is getting a little too thin, consider buying a breeder's net to hold her in until she regains her strength to hold again. Hope this helps


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

This is one reasons why you can't have too many females. Spread the aggression and breeding.


----------

